# Light Poles in Florida and wind design



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2014)

I don’t know if you are aware, but for years Civil Engineers have been using AASHTO LTS-4 for wind load calculations of parking lot light poles based on FBC 1609.1.1 Exception 7. Structural engineers normally use ASCE 7 which of course is the criteria for almost all wind load calculations in Florida.

FBC 1609.1.1 says that “Wind Loads on every building or structure shall be determined in accordance with Chapters 26 through 30 of ASCE 7 or the provisions of the alternate all heights method in Section 1609.6…..” Ex 7 allows for, “Designs using AASHTO LTS-4 structural specifications for Highway Signs, Luminaires, and Traffic Signals.

I have heard the argument for years that all light poles fall under Exception 7 but I have never read it that way. AASHTO LTS-4 is only in the FBC according to Mo Madani, because FL DOT adopted it, rather than ASCE 7, and there could possibly be a DOT job that is also under a municipal authority.

Well, there is finally a Dec Statement clarifying that only ASCE 7 is permitted on light poles permitted by local jurisdictions. This past week, I had two engineers argue that AASHTO is all they ever need for light poles. Also, many light pole manufacturers will use AASHTO in designing a light poles but the wind loads must be calculated per ASCE 7 per the FL Building Commission and Dec Statement DS 2014-104.

Please help me make others aware of this important Dec Statement.

http://www.floridabuilding.org/bc/bc_dtl.aspx?param=Hpnk%2bGv2VscgJhB53kn7TR4r0zosR2HL

Thanks to Bryan Holland for sharing this.


----------



## alexandercabrera2002 (Oct 8, 2020)

jar546 said:


> I don’t know if you are aware, but for years Civil Engineers have been using AASHTO LTS-4 for wind load calculations of parking lot light poles based on FBC 1609.1.1 Exception 7. Structural engineers normally use ASCE 7 which of course is the criteria for almost all wind load calculations in Florida.
> 
> FBC 1609.1.1 says that “Wind Loads on every building or structure shall be determined in accordance with Chapters 26 through 30 of ASCE 7 or the provisions of the alternate all heights method in Section 1609.6…..” Ex 7 allows for, “Designs using AASHTO LTS-4 structural specifications for Highway Signs, Luminaires, and Traffic Signals.
> 
> ...


Have you developed any excel spread sheet for wind load using ASCE7 for light poles?

Regards


----------



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2020)

alexandercabrera2002 said:


> Have you developed any excel spread sheet for wind load using ASCE7 for light poles?
> 
> Regards


No.  I am not a designer or engineer.


----------



## tmurray (Oct 9, 2020)

It would seem like a reasonable standard to use, if there were not a more appropriate standard, which there is. 

Pretty sure a parking lot is not a state highway, so making the assumption that this is the governing standard is a little flawed.


----------

